# Good place to buy EMS gear?



## word2yamutha (Jul 25, 2010)

Got into medic school and what not, but I dont have any ems pants or boots.  I wasn't sure at first if I wanted to get them during EMT class so I held off, but now would like opinions of what you guys suggest for a medic student.  I already have a stethoscope.


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 25, 2010)

If you are working/voulenteering for a company they probably all get their stuff from the same store so they could look the same. Ask around and see what stores they recomend, or you can order online.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 25, 2010)

http://galls.com


----------



## MDA (Jul 25, 2010)

I second galls.com
Good prices, large selection.


----------



## word2yamutha (Jul 25, 2010)

any certain brands?


----------



## clibb (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn they got some good prices on boots!


----------



## MDA (Jul 25, 2010)

word2yamutha said:


> any certain brands?



All preference.

My company supplies us with stuff from Flying Cross.

Boots were my choice and I got some Rocky Paratrooper side zips.


----------



## audreyj (Jul 25, 2010)

It's really hard to suggest pants b/c everyone has their preferences and what someone else may like, you may not.  I personally like having cargo type pockets but I know a lot of other people don't.

As for boots, I love my easy off station boots by thorougood (sp?).  I got them for about $40 less than retail on Amazon.  I really hate how high some EMS boots come and I love being able to slip my feet out of them without having to unlace a bunch of hooks and eyes.  And believe it or not I've had laces get snagged on the cot.  Also, with those you don't have to worry about them coming untied!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2010)

boots http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=536677

Vest http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=467698


While there also search the BDU's might find the pants you want.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Make sure you get a pair of boots with a zipper. Or purchase a zipper that you can lace in. It's nice to be able to kick your boots off at station/when you're napping in the rig. It also helps when you get a call in the middle of the night, you save a lot of time (not) lacing up your boots.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 25, 2010)

word2yamutha said:


> any certain brands?



I don't have a brand preference. What I prefer are pants with a certain kind of pocket. I just need some good places to put pens, 1 large pocket to put my steth in, a couple of cloth loops (not sure of the name for them) that can hold my scissors, and back pockets. I cannot stand putting my wallet in any pocket under than my back pocket. Sometimes, I wear my EMS Pants with an Aviator scrub top when I work the unit (http://www.aviatorscrubs.com/), and the pants stand up to practically anything.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Jul 26, 2010)

walmart has it all


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 26, 2010)

bw3 said:


> walmart has it all



Except boots. Don't waste your money on wal-mart boots. Seriously. You're going to be spending 12 hours a day in them, you want them to be comfortable. 

Aside from that, their boots fall apart. Quickly. I speak from experience. The only thing their boots are good for is a doorstop.


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 26, 2010)

bw3 said:


> walmart has it all



I've never seen EMS pants at walmart.  Enlighten me.


----------



## Jinkx (Jul 26, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Except boots. Don't waste your money on wal-mart boots. Seriously. You're going to be spending 12 hours a day in them, you want them to be comfortable.
> 
> Aside from that, their boots fall apart. Quickly. I speak from experience. The only thing their boots are good for is a doorstop.



Dont skimp on boots!!!!!! I wear swat and still only pay 50 for them. I did blow out a pair during Hurricane Ike and had to get something and all that was available were Brazos. They look similar, and cost almost as much, but they wont last. 

And funny one of them is currently being used as a door stop.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I've never seen EMS pants at walmart.  Enlighten me.



Not the BDU style, no. But you can get pants, a pair of Navy blue ****ies is what I wear (when my issued pants are dirty and I don't have time for laundry). They're sturdy, comfortable. Sometimes they don't breathe very well, but that's alright.


----------



## word2yamutha (Jul 26, 2010)

During emt clinicals I just wore navy blue ****y pants which worked fine.  I was mostly worried about footwear.  Just wanted something comfortable and durable.  I have never had the ems cargo pants, just seems like too many pockets.  Ill prob try both types of pants


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 26, 2010)

*Follow your company uniform rules. Often they supply them.*

Oh, and ...not to be trollish, but nice nickname.B)


----------



## somePerson (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know what kind of paramedic school you're going to. All the medic schools in Southern cali provide you a uniform that you pay for, just need to worry about boots and a belt.


----------



## clibb (Jul 27, 2010)

I got a pair of 511 EMS pants and I love them! I love the knee padding!

I'm looking at new boots now. I have very wide feet. I tried a pair of Bates today with the side zip. They were too big but the place I was at are going to bring in some boots for me to try on Friday. I also tried a pair of Converse boots there and I loved them! They got really warm though after a while. On Thursday, I'm going to a place that has 511 boots and those I've only heard good stuff about. A little bit more $$, but since my feet are very sensitive, I need the perfect boot for me.

Anyone have the 511? What you think of them?


----------



## reaper (Jul 27, 2010)

To me 5.11's are very uncomfortable. The most comfortable boot out there is the Converse, hands down. They hold up very well to abuse.


----------



## clibb (Jul 27, 2010)

reaper said:


> To me 5.11's are very uncomfortable. The most comfortable boot out there is the Converse, hands down. They hold up very well to abuse.



Are they pretty warm for you? I need a pair of boots that do well in warmth and cold. You'd recommend the Converse?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Search boots on this forum. It will take you weeks to read it all. 

Having said that.......

I like Danners. I wear either the Acadias or Strikers.  I have a lace in zipper for the Acadias. I mostly wear side zip GTX Strikers though. I also have a pair of Ft. Lewis Dry Ice boots I wear during that horrible season when we get snow. (Starts with a W). If I have to go work a traffic accident in the snow and -10 wind, I want warm feet.

If you want a good all around boot, go with the lightly insulated Acadias.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Try the oakley boots if you can find them. A buddy at work has 'em and says they're like sex for the feet. I wear the 5.11 atac 8". I like 'em, they're comfy and I got them fairly cheap. Came with a boot knife that I sold for $30, so that helped cushion the price a bit.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 27, 2010)

clibb said:


> $$, but since my feet are very sensitive, I need the perfect boot for me.
> 
> Anyone have the 511? What you think of them?



Have a pair of 8in Station boots. Haven't actually worn them for a day of work yet. Ask me again on Friday. They seem very well made and comfortable.


----------



## clibb (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay awesome! If the Converse is the best boot I'm going to get under $100 then I'll go for those. I loved the ankle support and I really need good ankle support after years of hockey wearing my ankles down.


----------

